# Lelit Elizabeth water filter problem!



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

I've just unpacked a shiny new Elizabeth and stupid question, but the water filter is meant to just drop into the tank, right? But it doesn't fit through the hole! Any recommendations for bottled water I can use instead which might be available from local shops, until I can make a trip to a bigger supermarket next week? I've got a Brita filter jug but I usually only use that water for tea...thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

FV75 said:


> I've just unpacked a shiny new Elizabeth and stupid question, but the water filter is meant to just drop into the tank, right? But it doesn't fit through the hole! Any recommendations for bottled water I can use instead which might be available from local shops, until I can make a trip to a bigger supermarket next week? I've got a Brita filter jug but I usually only use that water for tea...thanks!


 I think the filter "just" fits through the hole. You are meant to - obviously - attach the pump inlet hose to the end of the filter. The inlet hose is the longer one.

as for water... this has been covered here extensively. Tesco Ashbeck (in very short supply at the moment, or being phased out), Waitrose Lockhills or Volvic are the go-to brands which will be "safe" for your machine. In Hard-water-climate-change-Brexit-Covid affected Britain, that water filter will do very little for the health of your machine. Unless your water is soft or moderate soft. If you need to use a Britta filter for tea... then it's unlikely that filter will last long. Maybe a couple of weeks max. Maybe put the brita filtered water into the machine and also have that Lelit filter in the tank.

the best solution to avoid plastic bottles etc is to either have an Osmio Zero or a water distiller and then re-mineralise the water yourself. That's what I do, and I'm on the distiller camp.


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes, double filtered water is what I used in my B2C, from brita jug into the machine which had its own filter. Brita lasts about 10 days before scale starts to appear in the kettle, so I do not think that it is anywhere good enough on its own for any type of coffee machine. Now I use Tesco's Ashbeck or Volvic, in my opinion these also make the coffee taste much better than the filtered water.


----------



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks very much for the suggestions - I will ignore the filter and go for bottled, then. The filter size versus the hole in the tank seems to definitely be on the side of "if that goes in it's never, ever coming out again" rather than "just fitting".

I've read the discussions about combining various types of bottled water with great interest and will definitely experiment, but just wanted to know what I could use as an emergency measure this weekend to get the machine up and running - I've found some Volvic at the local shop.

A day of (probably undrinkable) coffee experimentation awaits!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

FV75 said:


> Thanks very much for the suggestions - I will ignore the filter and go for bottled, then. The filter size versus the hole in the tank seems to definitely be on the side of "if that goes in it's never, ever coming out again" rather than "just fitting".
> 
> I've read the discussions about combining various types of bottled water with great interest and will definitely experiment, but just wanted to know what I could use as an emergency measure this weekend to get the machine up and running - I've found some Volvic at the local shop.
> 
> A day of (probably undrinkable) coffee experimentation awaits!


 Good stuff! Read and watch Dave's review (including LCC advanced settings) before you get it out of the box. You'll be surprised how good that machine is! Ignore pre-infusion to start with. Get used to it first and then start exploring!


----------



## Del (Oct 31, 2020)

I thought the same when mine arrived. It does fit, if you angle it a bit and wiggle it around it should find the sweet spot for getting it in (oo-er) 😲😊.

I've always used filtered tap water as the water where I live is pretty good for brewing. Enjoy the experimentation, it's worth the wait to get the quality of coffee the Elizabeth can produce!


----------



## jhf (Nov 30, 2020)

The solution is to enlarge the opening of the water tank. Unfortunately I don't know how to insert a photo ...


----------



## beanere2long (May 11, 2018)

Silly question, but with an Osmio you don't need to use the Lelit filter right?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

beanere2long said:


> Silly question, but with an Osmio you don't need to use the Lelit filter right?


 You are completely correct. I use an Osmio and the current forum 333 offer is a stonking deal.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55732-osmio-zero-333-offer/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=789713&embedComment=789713&embedDo=findComment#comment-789713


----------



## beanere2long (May 11, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> You are completely correct. I use an Osmio and the current forum 333 offer is a stonking deal.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55732-osmio-zero-333-offer/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=789713&embedComment=789713&embedDo=findComment#comment-789713


 Already got one! And just collected my Elizabeth from Bella Barista so just on the way home to play...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't forget to remove the little gauze filter that rattles on the end of the hose.


----------



## e-spresso (Dec 29, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I use an Osmio and the current forum 333 offer is a stonking deal.


 may I ask if you use the water just out of the Osmio or do you add something to the water ( e.g. minerals)?

do you know that the water is good and keeps the Elisabeth healthy without any need to descale it?

With my old Vibieme I used Brita filtered water and the filters inside the tank, but that needed descaling too.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't bother adding anything to the Osmio, when I replaced my heating element o ring on my Vesuvius the boiler looked brand new inside. I never get problems with vaccum breakers or one way valves or leaky brew circuits. Unless of course a components seal is at end of life through age hardening/splitting.

I tested the water regularly for a year, no way it will scale, plus no chlorine or othe junk.


----------



## e-spresso (Dec 29, 2020)

thanks Dave, that sounds very promising to use the Osmio.


----------

